# Leaves turning brown and dying



## maverick1400 (Jun 18, 2009)

Hello, 

I am very new at this, this is my second grow. These plants have been in my bloom room for 2 weeks, and are a little over 3 months old, started from seed. Strain is Snow White. 

Plants are 18-20" tall, under a 1000 MH light, about 4' above them.  I water them every 2nd or 3rd day, when the pots get lite. 5 gal pots, Black Gold Organic soil and 50% Pearlite.   I have been spraying them with Bloom, 1/2 Tbsp per quart spray botte, on the days I water them.  I wonder if it is too hot ??    Also, with a fan running and an exhaust fan, the room is about 90 degrees F,  Is that too hot ?  

Any other ideas ??  

Thanks !!


----------



## Ricko (Jun 18, 2009)

looks like a combination of to much and heat and nute burn, your temp needs to be at 70F do you also have a fan blowing directly on them? also chech your PH


----------



## maverick1400 (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks,  I will switch my lighting so it goes on at night, not during the day, that should get the temp down some.   

I am trying to get the ph down, it is about 7.5, but it sure takes a lot of aluminum Sulphate ?  Is there something better to use to lower the ph ?


----------



## cuy103 (Jun 19, 2009)

may not be "better" but it's an alternative. 

ammonium nitrate, fertilizer used for "acid" loving plants which can be found at the local Home Depot, Lowe's and/or garden centers.


----------



## Motor City Madman (Jun 19, 2009)

What are you using for ventilation? It looks like you have cooked that plant in the 1st pic. I don't think changing your light cycle from daytime to night time will be enough to fix the heat issues.


----------



## maverick1400 (Jun 19, 2009)

I have a 4" intake with filter for fresh air,  a fan,  and a  can filter with 4" exhaust fan.  It has been unusually hot here for this time of year.  Room is 5'x11'.   

8 plants in the room,  pics are of the 2 worst.  The others still look good ? 

My light is not vented.  It can get down to 15-20 F in the winter,  and the room will stay about 60 F,  I add a small heater.  

If I leave the door open,  with another fan to exhaust air will that help ?


----------



## TwIsTeD-SmOkEr (Jun 20, 2009)

Motor City Madman said:
			
		

> What are you using for ventilation? It looks like you have cooked that plant in the 1st pic. I don't think changing your light cycle from daytime to night time will be enough to fix the heat issues.


 
ye that poor little girl looks like shes been in an oven, usually when i see brown leaves like that on my buds, is due to heat stress, mould, PH fluctuations or a server case off potasium, But in ur instance i think its neut burn & heat stress.


----------

